# Standalone ecu (MS3Pro) crank sensor settings + TDC confusion



## wndrllama103 (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi all,

Trying to get a 2.7T running on MS3Pro, and having some confusion on the crank trigger angle settings.

I need to set the crank trigger angle in reference to cylinder 1 TDC. When I set the crank pulley to (what I thought was) TDC, cylinder 1 was at BDC (or somewhere close to that).

With the crank trigger setting in reference to crank pulley TDC (324 degrees) the engine doesn't start.
With the crank trigger setting in reference to cylinder 1 TDC (90 degrees) the engine starts, but barely runs and sounds like crap. Something is not right.

I've read multiple posts referencing that cylinder 3 is used for TDC in that engine. I haven't had time to check to see if that aligns or not yet, I'll do that next.
If that's the case, I'm not sure what that means in the case of standalone engine management.... Would that change the firing order from "1-4-3-6-2-5" (as written on the valve cover) to "3-6-2-5-1-4"?

Does any one have any experience in this area? I'm sure someone in this forum has run standalone on a 2.7T, just probably not MS3Pro...

Thanks for any input!

Itching to get this thing on the road!

Cheers,
Rich


----------

